# For Anxiety over these unsettling times



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 11, 2009)

This is one of the many sermons I'm working on for a collected sermons of James Durham and it struck me as something I should make available for others' edification at this time when things seem to be unraveling all over. 
Of God?s Relation to His People, a Means to Prevent Anxiety (James Durham) | Naphtali Press


----------



## lynnie (Feb 11, 2009)

I just read half of this. Lovely sermon indeed. Reminds me of that little book The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment.

I read at a few conservative economic sites and am convinced we are heading into a depression worse than the 1930s. With five kids, and thinking about them getting jobs and their future, I have found myself drifting into great anxiety sometimes lately. So thank you, this was very timely for me. It all comes back to God is our Father, we are His children, and He will take care of us.


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to reading this.

My wife and I have found great comfort also in Obadiah Sedgwick's Providence Handled Practically which Rev Winzer recommended to me a year or so ago. It is available here: https://www.alibris.com/search/books/isbn/9781601780256


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 13, 2009)

BUMP. The file is updated for some typos (thank Josh); and is also embedded now in the Wordpress page (thanks Rich), 
Naphtali Press


----------



## Augusta (Feb 13, 2009)

I will save the new then. Thanks for this sermon. It has been very timely and relevant in our family. I passed it around too.


----------



## Quickened (Feb 13, 2009)

I appreciate it brother!


----------

